# Beads or Flakes?



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

What is your preference for sodium hydroxide and why?

Thanks,
Tiffany


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, I didn't know there was more than one kind. I get whatever my chemical company carries and I'm guessing it's beads 'cause it doesn't look like flakes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Tiffany,
there are two kinds of lye, sodium hydroxide is beads and this is the one that you make bar soap with.. 
Potassium hydroxide is in flakes and with this you make liquid soap
You cannot interchange the two of them when making soap
Barb


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I found a local place to get lye. They say they have Sodium Hydroxide in beads or flakes. I am not talking about potassium hydroxide. I too have only used sodium hydroxide in beads and potassium hydroxide in flakes hence the question. Of course I will double check everything with them before I buy, but I might give the flakes a try if indeed it is sodium hydroxide. I prefer working with the potassium hydroxide flakes as I don't think they have as much tendency to jump around as the beads of sodium hydroxide. 

Tiffany


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Let us know which kind you got. Local to you might be local to me when I drive through on my way to Austin.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

The place is in Taylor. It is cheaper than getting it online but not cheaper than some others in 
Dallas and Houston can get it for. I got 50 lb for $75. I don't know if you get it cheaper or not but for me it was either that or run to tractor supply and pay over $6 for 2 lbs. I ended up being a weanie and fot the beads. I've soaped with them twice and they work fine. I think I will take the plunge and try the flakes next time. 

Tiffany


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Shipping is what runs my cost of lye up. I am not driving to Pasadena so that kind of limits me. Plus I am in dire need right now. I left the lid off of my bucket of lye and it didn't get hard, it attracted moisture (I guess) and it is wet so I have to junk it and get new.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

The place is called Alliance Chemicals. They are in TAylor and their phone is 365-6838. They can also order Potassium hydroxide but don't have it in stock now. I was going to see if Fran Sharp wanted to split some of this with me. If she's not interested I would split it with you if you don't need more than 25 lbs. I don't know how long this will take me to use and I'm afraid mine will soak up moisture too if not used in a timely manner. 

Tiffany


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I kept my first bucket in the garage & even with our gross humidity it didn't get hard, just a little crusty, but you must keep the lid on tight. Now I keep it in the house, where the a/c keeps things a littl drier.

Tom


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

My bucket is in my soap kitchen but leaving the lid off was my downfall. I sure was surprised to see water in the bucket although there was only a few inches left in the bucket. At first I thought I had a roof leak but no. Guess it just absorbed water from the air. 
Tiffany I just ordered a 50 pound bucket of lye so I am good in a week or so. Or whenever it gets here. But I sure won't forget to put the lid on it again.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I made the mistake of storing mine near an a/c vent and not keeping the lid snapped down tight. The lid was on, just not snapped down all the way around (I find it nearly impossible to get it off when I close it down tight all the way so I leave one spot up on two sides if that makes sense. Anyway, I guess the cold air from the vent caused some condensation and I ended up with a solid chunk of lye. I still have it 'cause I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Interesting Kathy. What do you all do with ruined lye?

Tiffany


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I know the next town over has a hazardous waste collection once a year but I keep missing it.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I used some of mine on a drain problem. It can sit where it is since I have plenty of room so maybe it will be my clogged drain lye.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

. The lid was on, just not snapped down all the way around (I find it nearly impossible to get it off when I close it down tight all the way so I leave one spot up on two sides if that 
[/quote]

Get yourself one of those bucket openers from the paint dept. at Home Depot. They work slick--I couldn't open buckets without one. I always tap the lids down tight all around with a hammer. My hammer is an indespensible soaping tool! Who knew?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

My husband might start going to Dallas again once a month or so. If he does he can get cheaper lye up there if anyone is interested.

Tiffany


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Lye isn't ruined if it's clumped up. Simply add water to it and it's fine. It would be tough to use to combine with frozen milk, but clumps are fine. I keep two 50 pound sacks in a rubber maid tote under my soap sink, one is always open, it gets clumpy...I get a screw driver and just break up the clumps (wearing goggles, long sleeves etc...) really bad and I simply do it out in the barn and use it for my big premixed batches...I just hose down the barn cement after I am done and go take a shower and wash my clothes afterwards. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I am *bucket challenged* LOL Even with those bucket openers I find it next to impossible to open the bucket if the lid is snapped all the way down. I think I will switch to a tote next time around. I just worry that my dc could open it then so I'll have to find a better spot for it.

I'm afraid to break up the old lye....I can see lye flying everywhere and I don't have a good area where I could hose things down afterwards.


----------

